# Raf shipdham control tower



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2014)

Raf shipdham was a B-24 bomber base during the second world war..designated station 115.it was the longest continuous b-24 bomber airfield of the eighth airforce in Britain.with bombers based there from october 1942 to late 1945..nothing remains of the tower now but an empty shell.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 23, 2014)

nice set of pics mate shame its almost all gone up at shipdham


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2014)

URBANMYTH said:


> nice set of pics mate shame its almost all gone up at shipdham



it is a shame to see the towers slowly going.


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 23, 2014)

Flew out of there in the 70's with Arrow air services. Stopped using them when Bob Snook had the fatal accident trying to get in in fog in about 1974/5. There was a lot more to see then but good to see the tower is still standing, albeit just a shell. Thanks for the chance to see what it's like now. Takes me back to my 20's. Jim


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 23, 2014)

jmcjnr said:


> Flew out of there in the 70's with Arrow air services. Stopped using them when Bob Snook had the fatal accident trying to get in in fog in about 1974/5. There was a lot more to see then but good to see the tower is still standing, albeit just a shell. Thanks for the chance to see what it's like now. Takes me back to my 20's. Jim



thank you..There are still bits and bobs around the site.but not a great deal.there is still an active airfield on the other side of the site.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wonderful set of photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 24, 2014)

A grand set of photos,it's not the sort of place to visit after dark by the looks of it


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not bad at all and clean too.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> A grand set of photos,it's not the sort of place to visit after dark by the looks of it



Thank you.i think your right,you would not want to visit after dark.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Not bad at all and clean too.



Yes it was clean,a little junk,but no graffiti.


----------



## RichCooper (Feb 24, 2014)

Love these old towers great atmosphere about em


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 24, 2014)

RichCooper said:


> Love these old towers great atmosphere about em



I know what you mean rich,they are great.


----------

